# Having trouble calculating baytril does.



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

*dose
So its 5g/lb. My rat weighs 60g and im giving him the medication in ml I was told i was giving to much, 0.1ml, Im trying to calculate the right amount to give and got 0.66 (im guessing 0.066ml?) so a bit more than half of what I am giving them? Does that sound right or have I calculated wrong?
Please help, I dont want to give too much to my rats but i also dont want to give too little :/


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

It depends on what concentration the baytril is


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I gave Stitch .35 ml baytril twice a day. He is 14.5 oz in weight. The concentration was 6.8 mg/ml... I don't know if that helps but I hope it does 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

5 g/lb is wayyyy to much.. I think you mean 5 mg/lb. 60 g is also a neonatal weight... did you mean 600 g? Or is this a newborn? If it is, you should NOT be giving Baytril. See here for full discussion-http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/enrofloxacin_baytril.php 
To give you the right amount, I need to know the baytril concentration. 
As an example, I will calculate it based on the most common concentration- it is usually either 2.27% (22.7 mg/ml) or 10% (100 mg/ml). 
Some conversions- 1 lb = 0.45 kg. Why? Your rat weight is in g, so changing the dose to mg/kg keeps the units the same. So the dose becomes 11 mg/kg. Rat weight is 0.6 kg. 

For the 22.7 mg/ml variety of Baytril- (11 mg/kg) * (0.6 kg) / (22.7 mg/ml) = 0.29 ml. This is the amount you would give a 600 g rat IF the Baytril is the 2.27% variety. IF it is NOT, then recalculate based on the actual.

To summarize- Recommended dose (mg/kg) * weight of rat (kg) / drug concentration (mg/ml) = amount given to rat each dose (ml) 

Read this thread for a more detailed explanation- http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?136346-How-to-calculate-drug-dosage


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry for not replying before and thanks to all that replied. Just going to add that I stopped giving them the meds shortly after I made this thread.
I dont know the concentration, the vet didnt tell me and I forgot to ask, he didnt even tell me what the meds were. I remembered to call when i got home to ask.
Sorry, I meant 5mg/lb. My boys arent new born they are now 8 weeks and I weighed them about a week ago, they are not skinny, they look like the right weight, If 60g is too little for their age it could be because the scales I have doesnt seem to be weighing correctly.
Next week Im taking them to the vet so, they'll be 9 weeks old, not yet 3 months so would it be alright to give them baytril? or should I ask the vet for another antibiotics?

Also, Is it completely necessary for my rats to get x-rays to see if they have a URI? It cost me alot with one rat, with two of them it will be very pricey :/ Obviously if its needed I will pay for it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Why did you stop the medication? Stopping/starting antibiotics arbitrarily is very harmful. It increases the resistance of the bacteria, making it that much harder to treat the next time around.

Be sure to let your vet know exactly how much you had given them and how many doses they got before you stopped.

For a simple URI, x-rays are not usually necessary.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

I stopped because the dose I was giving them was too much and they are too young to have baytril, I thought it would be harmful to continue.. I guess I could have reduce the dose to a min until I went to the vet again, I didnt know stopping it would be harmful :/


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I believe baytril can be given at 6 mo. I think it's the same for doxycycline.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

